# How to make my DSL line more stable



## books22 (Dec 27, 2009)

About once a month my computer will start running slower until my internet connection drops. My daughters wireless laptop will lose her connection as well once mine is dropped. I tried hitting repair today and it just says about my IP address can't be detected so I just do a refresh with my modem and router and I am connected again. Any ideas if it's a bad cable or a bad signal strengthor what to check or just call AT&T and tell them what is happening?? I have upgraded my linksys router thinking that was the issue but it still does it..


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This could be your modem, interior wiring, or the ISP.

You can probably get the ISP to replace the modem, and the following procedure addresses the interior wiring. If neither of those address the issue, it leaves the ISP as the issue.



Purchase a DSL splitter and install it at the telco NID (Network Interface Device). This is the place the telephone lines come into your home wiring, usually either in the basement or outside near the other utilitiy connections. Run a direct line from the DSL port on the splitter directly to the DSL modem. Connect all of the other phone instruments to the telephone output of the DSL splitter. All of the DSL analog side wiring should be CAT3 or better twisted pair from the telco service entrance to the DSL/ADSL modem. You can use one of the twisted pairs in CAT5 cable if you have that on hand. The splitter I've used in the past is the Wilcom PS-36, it's good for any DSL/ADSL service worldwide.

This is as good as it gets for DSL installations, and will usually solve in-house wiring issues.


----------

